# pool filter sand



## fahrenheitfan1 (Nov 23, 2012)

does anyone know where to buy white pool filter sand in the GTA


----------



## Ctp416 (Nov 23, 2011)

Just Google Pool supply stores in the GTA and pick the one closest to you...


----------



## spas (Jan 12, 2012)

Jameson Pools in Mississauga has white PFS:

http://www.jamesonpool.com/


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Pretty much any pool store would have it. Hell Canadian tire probably will have it now as it's the season.

Betz pools in Stouffville is a store I frequented as a kid, they always had it. But as mentioned, google search.


----------



## fahrenheitfan1 (Nov 23, 2012)

thanks for the replies everyone, i found a store near me


----------

